# Total Virtual Reality Immersion, Furry Style. Would you try it?



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 29, 2011)

It is only a matter of time before our technology allows us to connect with virtual worlds on a nervous system level. (think Matrix) If this were available during your lifetime, would you go into a second life styled realistic but virtual world with a Furry avatar? 

Would you imagine eventually learning how to control the 'tail' and other enhanced abilities as if it were natural?
Would you engage in SEX??!!!


----------



## Riavis (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Totaly Virtual Reality Immersion, Furry Style. Would you try it?*

Yup. Why not? Don't knock it till you try it right?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 29, 2011)

you'd be surprised how easily the body picks up extra limbs. We have monkeys that we've given robotic third arms and they've got enough articulation to grab things and feed themselves. it only takes a few minutes. 
The brain is highly adaptable so having a tail wouldn't be that crazy. 

Shit I'd probably try a furry avatar, or other things. Playing DnD online would be bitchin >.>


----------



## Riavis (Jan 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you'd be surprised how easily the body picks up extra limbs. We have monkeys that we've given robotic third arms and they've got enough articulation to grab things and feed themselves. it only takes a few minutes.
> The brain is highly adaptable so having a tail wouldn't be that crazy.
> 
> Shit I'd probably try a furry avatar, or other things. Playing DnD online would be bitchin >.>



Your avatar makes my throat and chest hurt : /


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you'd be surprised how easily the body picks up extra limbs. We have monkeys that we've given robotic third arms and they've got enough articulation to grab things and feed themselves. it only takes a few minutes.
> The brain is highly adaptable so having a tail wouldn't be that crazy.
> 
> Shit I'd probably try a furry avatar, or other things. Playing DnD online would be bitchin >.>


 
We're evolved from a creature that had a tail, so even if we lost the tail in form, I'm sure the tiny part of the brain that was devoted to it is just simply locked deep and can be reactivated with sensory input.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a question if you imagined yourself as a borg in the game, would you be hivemind?
I dunno, me personally if there was some virtual world with everyone, I'd get a group of *consenting* individuals together and intellectuals to try and use our combined brain power to help society.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 29, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> We're evolved from a creature that had a tail, so even if we lost the tail in form, I'm sure the tiny part of the brain that was devoted to it is just simply locked deep and can be reactivated with sensory input.


 that's really not it. I don't think there's a part of our brain that holds on to a part for a tail. Our brain is plastic, if you aren't using something, it will use it up. This is why feral children can't learn language, that part did not develop. People with inner ear problems can balance with a thing they put on your tongue and uses sensation to show how level you are. The monkeys I referenced never had more than two limbs. We have blind people that can actually use echolocation.
In other words it's not just tails, give a person any every limb and the brain will develop a pathway to control it. 
Brains are awesome


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> It is only a matter of time before our technology allows us to connect with virtual worlds on a nervous system level. (think Matrix) If this were available during your lifetime, would you go into a second life styled realistic but virtual world with a Furry avatar?
> 
> Would you imagine eventually learning how to control the 'tail' and other enhanced abilities as if it were natural?
> Would you engage in SEX??!!!



Yes to all.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 29, 2011)

sure, so long as the world isn't like second-life (populated with blocky/noobish avatars, filled with drama-queens out to find "that special someone and then another")

LIKE second-life, i can understand... personally, however, i'd like to see it more like the virtual world in GitS (some are made to be humanoid, some are just flying around.)


----------



## Vriska (Jan 29, 2011)

I would so go in as a bottle of orange juice a furry avatar. Just as long as there isn't furpiles eveywhere. If there is, then..

KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 29, 2011)

Who, either furry or not wouldn't want to try this?
I'd almost cutoff my right arm to try it (but I wouldn't, purely a figure of speech)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> It is only a matter of time before our technology allows us to connect with virtual worlds on a nervous system level. (think Matrix) If this were available during your lifetime, would you go into a second life styled realistic but virtual world with a Furry avatar?
> 
> Would you imagine eventually learning how to control the 'tail' and other enhanced abilities as if it were natural?
> Would you engage in SEX??!!!


 
Think Matrix? If it was matrix I would jump out of buildings, swim on ground, just lamps as axes. I would never waste such an opportunity to become a rather ugly, fur covered animal. My brain would degrade, because of animal aspects, and lack of space inside skull, and second life style? That's F.A.G., horrible. Who would want to look like the cheap graphics second life characters?


Enchaned abilltieis? A tail is a burden, as a creature on two legs I believe wouldn't require a stabilizing tail, considering that humans are used to walk on two for hundreds of thousands of millions of years. Only enchaned abillities possible would maybe be smelling ass from a distance. Anthropomorphism won't ever be natural.

As for your last sentence, you deserve to be an anthropomorph. Just so you could regret it later.


^
That's taking everything outside the virtual space. As for virtual space, it's perfectly fine, but I suggest better graphics. Everybody has the right to use whichever programs he wants, whether they contain physical furry content or semi - physical content.


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like someone just watched Avatar. 

Anyway, probably.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Would you engage in SEX??!!!


 
You seem rather excited at this prospect.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Would you imagine eventually learning how to control the 'tail' and other enhanced abilities as if it were natural?
> Would you engage in SEX??!!!


 yes and YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I'd certainly try such a program if it's ever produced. Though I wouldn't just limit myself to a furry 'server.'


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like to try such a thing if it became available,yes-if it wasn't insanely expensive to get to do it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

I would pay upwards of $400 for a day in it.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course you bring sex into this.

Let me pose an ethical question: 

Say we're talking about a full integration into this virtual world. All you senses are simulated, including your sense of touch (which come along with pain, temperature, etc.).

How do you deal with the possibility of e-rape? Is it not really rape because it happened in a virtual world? Or is it rape because the victim feels all of the physical sensations that happen?

In the sense of the real world, it didn't happen. But in the sense of the actual people involved, it did.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 29, 2011)

I think people who think too hard about shit like this are like the "lucid dreamers", desperate to escape from reality. We all know where that leads...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2011)

How much are they going to charge? Am I gonna have all my braincells intact when I "log out" of VR to go back to being a "normal" human being? Because I'm not gonna spend the rest of my life in furry la-la land.  Also, who or what is going to log my activity in VR-land, and who will that information be privy to?


----------



## Xavan (Jan 29, 2011)

Technically you already can. I would explain, but I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I think people who think too hard about shit like this are like the "lucid dreamers", desperate to escape from reality. We all know where that leads...









I wonder what would happen if people developed a dependency on the virtual reality, would people be able to deal with reality if they spend all their time in the virtual reality?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 29, 2011)

no, I seen the movie GAMER also Surrogates

both showed what happen when we use VR and/or Robots


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this image says it all:



Spoiler



http://www.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/hell-yeah-motherfucker.jpg


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I wonder what would happen if people developed a dependency on the virtual reality, would people be able to deal with reality if they spend all their time in the virtual reality?


 
Actually, it's more like going from this






to this






Remember, even Inception was a pretty mainstream movie about a pretty mainstream dreamworld - and _that_ drove one (arguably more) of its characters batshit.

I'm saying this as a guy who used to believe in this crap myself. It's not worth it. Stop thinking about it.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 29, 2011)

You have to remember though that humans are creatures with physical needs. We as a species _already have_ simulations that fund fantasy and take up a large portion of our time. They're called video games. The one thing that stops us from playing video games all day (or pretty much ANYTHING we consider "fun") is our physical needs. We step out of the fantasy to get a job, make money, buy food and sustain our own life. Chances are the transformation considered in the above post wouldn't happen on the mass scale implied; it'd happen no more than it already does.

That is however, assuming it's a simulation that you enter and exit whenever you want/need to.

The alternative would be more akin to the matrix, in which we are fed and excrete while within the system, and will never have to leave. In that case, the IRL transformation from "Average looking teen" to "Baldy with a creepy smile" would be pretty much irrelevant.

As for my stance on the matter: In the first case, I'd try it out. It sounds just as fun as any other game I've been hyped on pre-launch. It definitely wouldn't be the best thing ever, but I think I'd enjoy it.

If it's the latter, I think I'd be a little pensive about it. I probably wouldn't want to unless everyone I knew was entering the medium.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 29, 2011)

If there ever was virtual reality immersion it would have to be somewhat expensive and time-limited AND THEY WOULD HAVE TO NOT FEED THE IMMERSED CUSTOMERS so that they wouldn't stay there forever, or the world would end up like scenes from "The Reality Bug" and we'd all be screwed.

But, regardless, that's one piece of tech that I am looking forward to, because I feel like it shouldn't be too far away.
But... Being a Furry/anthro wouldn't be my first choice. I'd probably hit up a kemonomimi styled character first. 
Although something more than Second Life mimicry would be fun. Like a 'whatever you imagine, there you are'. Because I would so explore the final frontier.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 29, 2011)

TishPug said:


> Just as long as there isn't furpiles eveywhere. If there is, then..








Or we'll just drop spoonfuls of Yogurt.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 29, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Or we'll just drop spoonfuls of Yogurt.


 12?
is most of the steps about "avoid them trying to yiff you" or "make sure they arent into that kind of stuff" :V


----------



## Qoph (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd do it if it was a good price.  I'm sure one of the most common uses for it would be virtual yiffy funtimes though, so make sure to shower after you're in there <_<


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 29, 2011)

Qoph said:


> I'd do it if it was a good price.  I'm sure one of the most common uses for it would be virtual yiffy funtimes though, so make sure to shower after you're in there <_<


 I'm too busy seeing furries raging on each other...

*revelation*
oh GAWD ALL THE MACRO FURS, AND FURS ACTING ON THEIR FETISH NON STOP D=



but mostly the Macro furs, they got that thing about stepping on folks, and I'll be waiting for the news report of some person dying cause of some macro fur stepping on them in the VR.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 29, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 12?
> is most of the steps about "avoid them trying to yiff you" or "make sure they arent into that kind of stuff" :V


 How to coordinate a flyby, calculate the trajectory, various taunts to use after their humiliation, you know all that business.

If they're into that, then step 12 is Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds".


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 29, 2011)

mmm I could experience vore without dying...my god that is win...

But on a more serious note...what it your mind got a computer virus?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> what it your mind got a computer virus?



We'd probably have to hope some awesome dude with a katana can stop it before it all goes to hell.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> We'd probably have to hope some awesome dude with a katana can stop it before it all goes to hell.


 
Brb, getting Katana.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 29, 2011)

For those of you confused about 'method' I didn't mean The Matrix as in a lifelong containment, but more like eXistenZ since that more closely related to the context I was trying for, but I'm sure most haven't seen that movie. It involves Full VR Immersion, specifically relating to video games.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be more interested in full-immersion videogames and exploring the various worlds created in them than engaging in virtual furry sex.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be going on an epic smashing adventure.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> For those of you confused about 'method' I didn't mean The Matrix as in a lifelong containment, but more like eXistenZ since that more closely related to the context I was trying for, but I'm sure most haven't seen that movie. It involves Full VR Immersion, specifically relating to video games.


 I'd rather a VR to be like Scott Pilgrim than eXistenZ, mostly due 65 hit combo. More action I'd never get in real life = more fun.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I'd rather a VR to be like Scott Pilgrim than eXistenZ, mostly due 65 hit combo. More action I'd never get in real life = more fun.


 
Well, if the Scott Pilgrim game is anything to go off of, that VR would be glitchy as fuck.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Well, if the Scott Pilgrim game is anything to go off of, that VR would be glitchy as fuck.


 
Then I could complain to the developer, force them to patch and/or get my money back + profit. I meant the movie, not the game.
If you could attach any game to a VR, , what would you choose? Probably Mass Effect 2 for me. Portal would also be cool.

Or minesweeper. Would be awesome. "8?! I'm done!"


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Then I could complain to the developer, force them to patch and/or get my money back + profit. I meant the movie, not the game.
> If you could attach any game to a VR, , what would you choose? Probably Mass Effect 2 for me. Portal would also be cool.
> 
> Or minesweeper. Would be awesome. "8?! I'm done!"


 
I would totally choose Bayonetta because I'm a shameless fanboy. :I

Other than that, Pokemon, obviously. Who wouldn't pick that.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I would totally choose Bayonetta because I'm a shameless fanboy. :I
> 
> Other than that, Pokemon, obviously. Who wouldn't pick that.


 
I wouldn't


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Then I could complain to the developer, force them to patch and/or get my money back + profit. I meant the movie, not the game.
> If you could attach any game to a VR, , what would you choose? Probably Mass Effect 2 for me. Portal would also be cool.
> 
> Or minesweeper. Would be awesome. "8?! I'm done!"


 Mass Effect 2 you would have to deal with Reapers.
Portal you would have a psychopathic robot trying to kill you.
Minesweeper you would have-
[video=youtube;LHY8NKj3RKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHY8NKj3RKs[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I would totally choose Bayonetta because I'm a shameless fanboy. :I
> 
> Other than that, Pokemon, obviously. Who wouldn't pick that.


 
I won't pick pokeman. Obviously, if a pokemon refuses to obey me, I wouldn't be able to punch it and make it spit blood, because pokemons are made of black entity.
And I'd throw balls. Just balls.

Could as well choose tetris.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Could as well choose tetris.


 
As pieces or tetris gods?

EDIT: Actually, being pieces could be kind of hot. Tetris orgy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> As pieces or tetris gods?
> 
> EDIT: Actually, being pieces could be kind of hot. Tetris orgy?


 I'd pick the tetris god, Tetricis, LINE PIECE MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Mass Effect 2 you would have to deal with Reapers.
> Portal you would have a psychopathic robot trying to kill you.
> Minesweeper you would have-
> [video=youtube;LHY8NKj3RKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHY8NKj3RKs[/video]


 
I obviously know that video if I put a minesweeper reference in my post. What is this? Nine toes(Three balls)?

I already have a psychopatic robot trying to kill me, it's called iPod.


Xenke said:


> As pieces or tetris gods?
> 
> EDIT: Actually, being pieces could be kind of hot. Tetris orgy?


Perfect pose for completing the levels.

Solliatre would be the best one, though. So challenging! WHICH... CARD....?!!?!?! WHICH SET??!!!?!?


----------



## Zenia (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd try it. Maybe not the sex part, unless it was with someone using a human avatar... 'cause I am not sexually attracted to anthros. XD


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd try total immersion virtual reality any way I could get it, furry or otherwise.  The concept is like a gamer's wet dream.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 29, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> I'd try total immersion virtual reality any way I could get it, furry or otherwise.  The concept is like a gamer's wet dream.


 
Speak for yourself, I enjoy manual input devices.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

You know VR game facebook users should be forced to play?
Farmville.

You know what I'd do if they made a VR game,
*shoot shoot left trigger shoot right trigger shoot left trigger shoot right trigger shoot rinse repeat*
*crouch crouch crouch crouch crouch crouch*


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 29, 2011)

We need to go deeper. *sarcasm*

Depends, if it would be forever, hell no.
If its like Avatar, hell yeah.


----------



## Jude (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd really love to, as long as the world keeps sex separated from everything else. I wouldn't want to walk into a bunch of furries having sex in public >__>


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah i would love it


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Speak for yourself, I enjoy manual input devices.



Shut the fuck up.

If you could convince your brain that you were shooting lightning from your fingertips, you'd never do anything but dick around in said hypothetical virtual world.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 30, 2011)

Exunod said:


> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> If you could convince your brain that you were shooting lightning from your fingertips, you'd never do anything but dick around in said hypothetical virtual world.


 
No shit, this has been my dream since I ever knew about virtual reality.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 30, 2011)

I dunno, it would be cool, but it could turn out bad.  I'm sure that people would get so absorbed in the virtual reality game they would think that their virtual life is real and forget about their old life.  It would be kind of sad in a way, if you imagine a future of people hooked up to game modules so that they can experience a second life that isn't even real.  Eventually, the world would just collapse around us since we would be creating societies and entire worlds in the _virtual_ second life.  
But yeah, I would try it.
It would be like the next world of warcraft but worse...even more people would play it, I'm sure.  Wouldn't people die of starvation, too?  Some guy on world of warcraft actually starved himself to death because he got so into the game...just imagine if people played a second life.
I might be over-analyzing this...(I am...XD) But, the point is, it's good and bad.
(Wow this is really long...)


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> I dunno, it would be cool, but it could turn out bad. I'm sure that people would get so absorbed in the virtual reality game they would think that their virtual life is real and forget about their old life. It would be kind of sad in a way, if you imagine a future of people hooked up to game modules so that they can experience a second life that isn't even real. Eventually, the world would just collapse around us since we would be creating societies and entire worlds in the _virtual_ second life.
> But yeah, I would try it.
> It would be like the next world of warcraft but worse...even more people would play it, I'm sure. Wouldn't people die of starvation, too? Some guy on world of warcraft actually starved himself to death because he got so into the game...just imagine if people played a second life.
> I might be over-analyzing this...(I am...XD) But, the point is, it's good and bad.
> (Wow this is really long...)


 
I agree. We've seen Inception and the Matrix. If you create a world that is believeably real, or create television screens that correct for vision problems and look more realistic than real life, people may view these worlds as real and not the world they are in. People might be less careful and death rates would skyrocket. 

On a similar note, would anyone here get a direct neural link with the internet if it became available? Brain-machine interfaces already exist, albeit in a very primative form compared to what we see in the movies.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 30, 2011)

The idea of pretending to be one in cyberspace is not as appealing as actually being one in real life, so no. You could cause all kinds of awesome shitstorms if you really were that talking animal person.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 30, 2011)

Jude said:


> I'd really love to, as long as the world keeps sex separated from everything else. I wouldn't want to walk into a bunch of furries having sex in public >__>


 
good point. if this became a reality and people lived in there there'd have to be some sort of order and sense of decency (wait, decency? shit... guess furries would be b& in a heartbeat.)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 30, 2011)

I always thought, if we did have virtual reality that could be cheap enough, no one in the developed world would stay here. Maybe they'd get the 3rd world countries to support their addiction.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2011)

For some reason my mind keeps trying to make some lame furry-themed puns off _The Matrix_.  You don't want to hear some of the possibilities.  (Some of you probably do, but I'll leave that task to you.  I'm not telling.)


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 30, 2011)

Only if there was a CS:S mod with aim_maps and added Quake sounds.
Otherwise, no.

Real life is still best life.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2011)

Hell yeah.  I hope full immersion VR comes of age before I'm ready to retire.  Why sit around in a dusty old folks' home, when you can be fed via IV and enjoy retirement as a dragon kicking ass in some video game?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 30, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> I dunno, it would be cool, but it could turn out bad.  I'm sure that people would get so absorbed in the virtual reality game they would think that their virtual life is real and forget about their old life.  It would be kind of sad in a way, if you imagine a future of people hooked up to game modules so that they can experience a second life that isn't even real.  *Eventually, the world would just collapse around us since we would be creating societies and entire worlds in the virtual second life.*
> But yeah, I would try it.
> *It would be like the next world of warcraft but worse...even more people would play it, I'm sure.*  Wouldn't people die of starvation, too?  Some guy on world of warcraft actually starved himself to death because he got so into the game...just imagine if people played a second life.
> I might be over-analyzing this...(I am...XD) But, the point is, it's good and bad.
> (Wow this is really long...)


 
I'm pretty sure facebook is already this


----------



## Seas (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, I'd try it.
It needs to have some FPS/RPG/etc. modules in it too, otherwise it'd probably get boring after a while.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 30, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Only if there was a CS:S mod with aim_maps and added Quake sounds.
> Otherwise, no.
> 
> Real life is still best life.



You'll be left to maintain our machines, then.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> You'll be left to maintain our machines, then.


 dont worry about them pulling an Issac Clark


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 31, 2011)

>>Would you engage in SEX??!!!
>> engage in SEX??!!!
>> in SEX??!!!
>> SEX??!!!

someone's a virgin.

protip: virtual sex isnt sex. you're still a virgin.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 31, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I agree. We've seen Inception and the Matrix. If you create a world that is believeably real, or create television screens that correct for vision problems and look more realistic than real life, people may view these worlds as real and not the world they are in. People might be less careful and death rates would skyrocket.


 
I fucking hate these two movies because now whenever someone discusses any form of technology that interfaces with the human brain, some fuckwit has to bring it up as if these movies are accurate depictions of technology.

It's like saying humanity shouldn't explore space because we'll get attacked by klingons or some shit.



Zrcalo said:


> >>Would you engage in SEX??!!!
> >> engage in SEX??!!!
> >> in SEX??!!!
> >> SEX??!!!
> ...


 
I'm not going to go too far into some solipsistic (is that even a word?) argument, but if you can trick your brain into thinking it's real, does it really matter?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 31, 2011)

You have to try *very* hard for me to be immersed - something always reminds me it's not real sooner or later.

"I need to speak to the count." *is talking to the count*

*picks up a soda can to throw it away and it hovers in front of him telepathically*

*someone walks by looking like an animated corpse*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 31, 2011)

Exunod said:


> I'm not going to go too far into some solipsistic (is that even a word?) argument, but if you can trick your brain into thinking it's real, does it really matter?


Technically no


realistically...yes


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 31, 2011)

If such a thing were possible I'd do it. It sounds like fun and a way to free yourself from life's constraints.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> You'll be left to maintain our machines, then.


 
A five-figure number on that monthly paycheck will do fine. With that you'll buy my attention, competence and undying loyalty, hard things to come by these days. Especially loyalty. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 31, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> If such a thing were possible I'd do it. It sounds like fun and a way to free yourself from life's constraints.


 till you hear on the news about some random person DYING while in the VR


----------



## Redregon (Jan 31, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> till you hear on the news about some random person DYING while in the VR


 
it'd be like a virtual "Mr Hands."


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 31, 2011)

Redregon said:


> it'd be like a virtual "Mr Hands."


 nah I was more thinking about that one person who died cause they didnt leave their god damn game


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 31, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> till you hear on the news about some random person DYING while in the VR


 
And the VR would be blamed for it.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd give it ago but knowing me I'd get bored in a month.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 31, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> And the VR would be blamed for it.


 
sadly... but we can't let darwinism do it's thing... that would be inhumane (irony much?)


----------



## cad (Jan 31, 2011)

Only if I get dibs on being a *Pirate Zombie Robot Cowboy Hobos With Chain-Katanas And Several Revolvers And The Power Of Friendship Fighting Vampire Nazis With Dark Magic Riding Cyborg Dinosaurs With Head Mounted Lasers Voiced By Kevin Michael Richardson Attacked by Snakes On A Motherfrakkin' Submarine Jet With Desert Polar Bears Crashing Into An Ancient Zeppelin With Alien Anacondas In SPACE With Chuck Norris And Samuel L Jackson With Lesbian Time Travelling Bikini Werewolf Catgirls Dual Wielding Febreze *


----------



## Attaman (Jan 31, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> It is only a matter of time before our technology allows us to connect with virtual worlds on a nervous system level. (think Matrix) If this were available during your lifetime, would you go into a second life styled realistic but virtual world with a Furry avatar?


  A machine that hooks us up to something perfectly realistic, practically, and the one application you ask about is "Furry avatar"?

Either way, fuck no.  You could offer me an avatar of myself but getting a blowjob every day, the ability to spontaneously de-exist people I don't like, and the ability to bounce around the multiverse, I'd still say no.  That's not the kind of stuff I want anywhere near my noggin', regardless of how "safe" we're assured it is.

EDIT:  By the way, this is just another "What if you were your 'Sona" thread, but packaged slightly different (Like, dude, what if you were your Sona, but only when you wanted to be?).


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 31, 2011)

Attaman said:


> EDIT:  By the way, this is just another "What if you were your 'Sona" thread, but packaged slightly different (Like, dude, what if you were your Sona, but only when you wanted to be?).



Major difference is, this will _actually_ happen. Possibly in our own lifetime as well.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 31, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Major difference is, this will _actually_ happen. Possibly in our own lifetime as well.


 
i would suggest downgrading that to "distinct possability"

though virtual reality is progressing and immersive environments are getting more and more detailed, i think the OP meant so immersive that you'd get something akin to a form of nervous-system feedback... as in, you touch the ground, you feel the ground. that, though potentially possible in our lifetimes isn't a guarantee. we barely know half of how the brain actually works in all it's intricacies... knowing how to wire someone up to "feel" something so completely and being able to fine tune that sensation to the point where they can simulate real-world things... that's another matter entirely.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 31, 2011)

if it was a VR game thing like stated earlier i have the perfect way to discourage people from coming.


FUCKING GEARS OF FUCKING WAR!

so..

much....

pain.....


----------



## Attaman (Jan 31, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Major difference is, this will _actually_ happen. Possibly in our own lifetime as well.











Redregon said:


> i would suggest downgrading that to "distinct possability"
> 
> though virtual reality is progressing and immersive environments are getting more and more detailed,


  Bit different from simulating the real world ALA Matrix scale.  If you can simulate the world that well, I don't want my head anywhere near you (The Machine).


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 31, 2011)

Why bother with expensive and clunky virtual reality when you can just learn to lucid dream?


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 31, 2011)

Learning to use a tail would be quick and easy. The difficulty in the re-use of limbs nowadays is more due to muscle rehab than just figuring out that it's there. Also, I'm not an expert.

If it was like Second Life, no. I wouldn't want to be surrounded by that many horny retards. If it was like a Star Trek holodeck, with adjustable personal avatars, sure. Although, I wouldn't be there just to be in the appearance of a cartoon character... that would be pretty boring and lame.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> And the VR would be blamed for it.


 if its like Surrogates, then yes...the company will be fucking blamed


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:
			
		

> till you hear on the news about some random person DYING while in the VR



Put some system that turns it off after a few hours or something. Accidents happen and people already are on the news dying or killing people from playing games too much. That doesn't stop people. In moderation it's good.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 1, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Put some system that turns it off after a few hours or something. Accidents happen and people already are on the news dying or killing people from playing games too much. That doesn't stop people. In moderation it's good.


 
People would be pissed off by that failsafe, and unless the government regulates it (which is very probable), no company in its right mind would include that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Put some system that turns it off after a few hours or something. Accidents happen and people already are on the news dying or killing people from playing games too much. That doesn't stop people. In moderation it's good.


 currently games will tell you if you been on at certain amount of time time, thats all. Right now when any of my games said I been on for 2 hours I get off and get some exercise and such before going back to the game or another. Only way to do that is to incorporate it into the time thing and warn you that its shutting down the game soon like they do with maintenance


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 1, 2011)

I can just imagine, years from now when we all have highly advanced entertainment systems like that, that it'll be shocking when they find out that furries invented/made it better than when it originally came out.

As for it, yes. Don't know about the sex part though. >___>


----------



## WingDog (Feb 2, 2011)

Wasn't something like this based on a movie? Well a couple movies...First of which being "Surrogates" with Bruce Willis. Which had an awesome message of don't live your life through a machine.

The other was "Gamer" with Gerard Butler. Where you could put yourself into someone's body, and do what ever the hell you wanted.

But either way I am off topic. HELL yeah I would try it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2011)

Are there weapons lying around in the open? Can I use them to kill other characters?


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe if it wasn't too much money.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 2, 2011)

Who woulde be a panther, and tottaly ters somebody to shreds.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 2, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I think people who think too hard about shit like this are like the "lucid dreamers", desperate to escape from reality. We all know where that leads...


 

The insanity clinic, down the road for 500 Alex...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

Or lucid dreaming for the sake of a fun fantasy, using it as a healthy media to exercise their imagination ;v


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd try it. But I would probably become addicted.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 4, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sure, why not?


 
Would certainly be interesting to see how people would interact.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

*mentioning avatar*
Stopped reading there.

But yeah... definitely.


----------



## Trance (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone needs to create this.

I'd do it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 20, 2011)

Relevent.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah Avatar sucked. It's not a furry movie anyway... the aliens looked way too human.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2011)

Indeed if it were available.  In some cases, some may wish to live said lives over their current ones.. I know I would.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 21, 2011)

though full immmersion is quite a while away, in 2020 (according to the process of development intel uses) an average "extreme" level CPU (the ones in the $1000+ range) will be as powerful as a human brain (hardware wise) and in 2030 the same chip will cost a dollar, so we will have chips powerfull enough to simulate the human brain in 10 years (given the right software, see IBM AI) and human barin level CPU will be as cheap as chips in 2030. so in the next 10 years we might be able to implant devices in out brain for it to interact with, i.e. a HUD, A wireless connection to the internet, A maths unit, an "amp" unit (allows you to remove the limits of your muscles at the sacrifice of dextirity, so you would become 'stronger'). but to the question, yes, yes I would, depending upon the options I would actually lik to upload my mind onto a comptuer and live just as an entity of pure data, free of pain and the toher limitations of a physical body, able to make myself into anything I want


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually don't know what the Matrix is all about. D:

I would try this, but I would control it to the point of a hobby, perhaps only about once a week.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 21, 2011)

The holodeck on Star Trek is really just a giant yiff room. They never showed it on screen but you know that's what it got used for, primarily.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 21, 2011)

Psytrin said:


> I actually don't know what the Matrix is all about.


D:<


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd try it, but only after exhausting every possible pleasure the real world offers. And, believe me, it offers quite a few.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

It would be epicly horrible.
Also if the program crashed, would your brain crash also? 

If someone actually made this game I would grief by making it so that if they answer questions incorrectly they die in the game, asking them questions your average furry wouldn't have a clue about.
Like, "Ruben is known for?" or "What were the names of the two houses in the renaissance that funded most of the artwork?"
Since it'd be questions about artists and such non-furry related, they wouldn't get two questions in without dying.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 22, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> It is only a matter of time before our technology allows us to connect with virtual worlds on a nervous system level. (think Matrix) If this were available during your lifetime, would you go into a second life styled realistic but virtual world with a Furry avatar?
> 
> Would you imagine eventually learning how to control the 'tail' and other enhanced abilities as if it were natural?
> Would you engage in SEX??!!!


 
I think that full VR might be fun to try at least once, however some sort of nervous system integration? While I did think of matrix, it made me also think of Ghost in the Shell. I'd honestly lurk for a good long while before I went with anything that could possibly make my head not my own...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 25, 2011)

Why the hell not, it's only virtual so no bad sides, unless it becomes to feel like the real world and the real world like the immersion( somewhat modified consept from Inception) and people getting addicted to it. Then i would back off.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Fuck yes, I'd try everything. Furry or not.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 25, 2011)

I would be surprised if someone actually got a cybernetic tail linked to their nervous system fully functional.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 25, 2011)

I would do this, all of it. But only in the early hours of the morning where nobody wants to talk to me and I can't go anywhere, or when I'm on a break and I don't have money to go out anywhere. Just like with all my other video games!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I would be surprised if someone actually got a cybernetic tail linked to their nervous system fully functional.


 
I'd actually try that if it was real and a more common thing.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 11, 2011)

Why is the This button not there when you need it.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, but I wouldn't be a furry all the time. It'd just be one of my many avatars.


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

I would try it, since it does sound interesting. Plus there would be so many opportunities to enjoy oneself. Limiting its use does seem logical though, since one might become jaded.

As for the conceps of escapism and lucid dream comparison: Everyone needs a little escape, isn't that what some things are for? like cartoons, games, etc.


----------



## Yandere (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, it would be cool to try it. But, all the people having sex would be terrifying. ;-;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Being trans would be a thing of the past... sure, I'd go for it. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh sure why not? I would go in sometimes, but I wouldn't want it to end up like a book I read.
Everyone Stayed in the virtual world and the real world became desolate and empty.
That would be utterly depressing.


----------



## Pbjam (Mar 30, 2011)

Heck ya,  I'd go for it. Having a tail would be so awesome


----------



## InflatedSnake (Mar 31, 2011)

Of course I would try it!


----------



## NewFur (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes and sure. I was always told don't knock it until you try it


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't say no to such a opportunity really ! i would love to see how it feels.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 4, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> It is only a matter of time before our technology allows us to connect with virtual worlds on a nervous system level. (think Matrix) If this were available during your lifetime, would you go into a second life styled realistic but virtual world with a Furry avatar?
> 
> Would you imagine eventually learning how to control the 'tail' and other enhanced abilities as if it were natural?
> Would you engage in SEX??!!!


 
Quite honestly. What the hell, it would be pretty cool. If it was like the matrix, except we could leave and enter as we wanted to.


----------



## Scamper (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to admit, it is quite a tempting idea.


----------



## Sanyi (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes. Just so that I could say that I did it.
Oh, and just so that I could e-kill all the people I hate <3


Fay V said:


> Playing DnD online would be bitchin >.>


This. <3


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure, I'd take a shot.  After all, it couldn't be any worse than Second Life.


----------



## Cain (Apr 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you'd be surprised how easily the body picks up extra limbs. We have monkeys that we've given robotic third arms and they've got enough articulation to grab things and feed themselves. it only takes a few minutes.
> The brain is highly adaptable so having a tail wouldn't be that crazy.
> 
> Shit I'd probably try a furry avatar, or other things. Playing DnD online would be bitchin >.>


 I think having wings and the ability to be the fastest thing out there would be amazing! And also weird. xD


----------



## Akselmo (Apr 5, 2011)

I would try it. Definetly.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 6, 2011)

Well as long as the graphics were better than SL then, yeah.


----------



## dogsare (Apr 6, 2011)

Why not im game for anything and am i the only striaght guy on here!??!!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2011)

dogsare said:


> Why not im game for anything and am i the only striaght guy on here!??!!!


 Yes you are.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Apr 6, 2011)

dogsare said:


> Why not im game for anything and am i the only striaght guy on here!??!!!


 
:/

Not exactly our largest demographic.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 6, 2011)

dogsare said:


> Why not im game for anything and am i the only striaght guy on here!??!!!


 
Well, yah. Alot of us are gay/bi myself included.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 7, 2011)

I would so try it.
After it had been tested of course.
There would have to be a million super computers to run it though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> There would have to be a million super computers to run it though.


 
It's pretty simple, there aren't many actions in the game itself.
It's either related to fetishes or to absence of logic - knowing who would play it, of course.

If your brain can run it, then it's not too long before we'll develop something similiar.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd also like to see how it is with my fursona's hairstyle on me lol.

It could be a little distracting xD


----------



## paradox954 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd try it.

I'd probably want to live in it too.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 10, 2011)

I would go inside it and live in it FOREVER XD

I would just be fiddleing with my tail all day.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 11, 2011)

I may try it.


----------



## Blutide (Apr 11, 2011)

TishPug said:


> I would so go in as a bottle of orange juice a furry avatar. Just as long as there isn't furpiles eveywhere. If there is, then..
> 
> KILL IT WITH FIRE.


 
Its the internet, sadly sex is everywhere.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh gosh.........Yes.


----------



## DatapawWolf (Apr 11, 2011)

I definitely would. However, just thinking about the many other, more practical uses of such a system makes me wonder why I would bother with just being a "real" virtual furry. :/


----------



## Qtho (Apr 11, 2011)

While it would be awfully awesome, I think it might be too much of a downer to come back out.  I mean, my grasp on reality is tenuous at best, and I don't think it would be too fun to have to think of how cool the not-real thing was... so, no.  Bloody Matrix won't get me!


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 12, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Would you engage in SEX??!!!



I could catch this.
[video=youtube;ZLAvfc9t900]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLAvfc9t900&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------

